# ID this beetle?



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

im finding SEVERAL of these all around my place lately ;(
What are they? what can i do?
Don't mind the guts coming out... had to squish it a bit to make it stop moving!


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

... That's a pretty disturbing statement man.. I think many keep dart frogs as a hobby because of an innate respect for living creatures big AND small. I dont know if killing a bug to keep him from moving so you can take a picture of it will be well received. 

I dont know what kind of beetle it is.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

mikefromearth said:


> ... That's a pretty disturbing statement man.. I think many keep dart frogs as a hobby because of an innate respect for living creatures big AND small. I dont know if killing a bug to keep him from moving so you can take a picture of it will be well received.


if you cant make difference between a bug and an animal, then i dunno
also, what do your frogs eat btw?

but you must be kidding... if not I ll just pass on that comment


they re larder beetles
I ve found they re the stuffs that often comes with crickets... seems like i been invaded hah  
they re "good" pest tho since they eat dead stuffs


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

FwoGiZ said:


> if you cant make difference between a bug and an animal, then i dunno
> also, what do your frogs eat btw?
> 
> but you must be kidding... if not I ll just pass on that comment
> ...


First of all, insects are animals.

Second of all, frogs eating bugs to survive is a lot different than killing a bug to take a picture of it.

Third, I am not kidding.

Killing a bug in a humane way to study or add it to a collection is one thing. I am not coming down on you or judging your actions, I just wanted to point out that you may not be well received on this forum. Of course I could be wrong!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It could be a dermestid beetle.. there are several beetles that colloquially go under the name of larder beetle. 

Ed


----------

